# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  Ron Paul On Sean Hannity

## pilby

Hannity just said out of the blue that he had Ron Paul on coming right up!

--edited to add links to audio/youtube (thanks to w0rtguy)--

http://youtube.com/watch?v=5WN2-4d0T9c
http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5
http://www.mediafire.com/?6douz9xzij4

----------


## winston_blade

where can I stream?

----------


## stefans

is this a joke because RP is everywhere today?
you wrote hannity has himself on

----------


## Ethek

> Hannity just said out of the blue that he had Hannity on coming right up!


Wha?

----------


## Ron LOL

> Hannity just said out of the blue that he had Hannity on coming right up!


Quoted for my personal amusement.

----------


## Nate K

this is not a test, i am listening to his radio show and he just said it himself. tune in now!!

"and apparently later on we'll have Ron Paul on the show, his supporters have been stocking me wherever i go"

----------


## Real_CaGeD

http://www.hannity.com/article.asp?id=397001 

are you sure? I am tuned in.

----------


## WilliamC

> Hannity just said out of the blue that he had Hannity on coming right up!


Hannity always has Hannity on Hannity, unless a guest host is hosting Hannity.

Repeat 5 times fast

----------


## smhbbag

I'm sure Hannity does have Hannity coming on soon

----------


## curtisag

I if tune in and he's not on I'm gonna be pissed because I gave Hannity another listener.

----------


## ndega360

anybody who needs a link- www.kfyi.com to listen to Hannity

----------


## greendiseaser

oh dear god.
why ron why would you walk in to that?

----------


## unconsious767

Hannity is besides himself!

----------


## Jaykzo

Bwahahaha,, I wish I didn't have to work so I could listen in!


Someone PLEASE record it?!

----------


## smhbbag

Jeez you guys are fast.  

But thanks for the heads up.

----------


## winston_blade

http://www.hannity.com/article.asp?id=397001

----------


## AdamT

I can't believe I'm tuned into Hannity right now.....

----------


## ndega360

www.kfyi.com

----------


## cien750hp

> oh dear god.
> why ron why would you walk in to that?


because he can take anything.

----------


## Talldude1412

> Hannity just said out of the blue that he had Hannity on coming right up!


HOLY CRAP! he's cloned himself? Nooooo

----------


## WilliamC

also listen here http://wrecradio.com/cc-common/hdradio/

click WREC

----------


## Mr. White

who the hell is stocking hannity, I don't even like him once.

----------


## Falseflagop

Should tell him that his OWNERS fear him because they are excluding him! That should awaken some HANNITY SHEEP!

----------


## Janet0116

lol  Ron Paul has nothing to fear from Hannity for god's sake.  He makes Hannity look like a schoolboy, barely out of diapers.

----------


## pilby

alright... i typoed because i was typing and posting too fast.  now edited

he did say it, though.  BUT... it's the first he's said it so far.  usually he announces his guests at the beginning of the show and he said nothing about RP at the beginning (that i heard)

----------


## CoreyBowen999

Channel? or what

----------


## offroadaz

steamed it online but im just getting some boring music

----------


## specsaregood

> who the hell is stocking hannity, I don't even like him once.


There I was thinking of a suitable pun, and you come up with pure gold. LOL.

----------


## WilliamC

also you can listen here

http://wrecradio.com/cc-common/hdradio/

----------


## itshappening

LMAO, Hannity can't stand him

but I bet he's respectful.

----------


## dw1345

Hannity isnt even on now?

----------


## mport1

This is going to be very bad.

----------


## adam1mc

What is this craptacular music that he is playing

----------


## WilliamC

> alright... i typoed because i was typing and posting too fast.  now edited
> 
> he did say it, though.  BUT... it's the first he's said it so far.  usually he announces his guests at the beginning of the show and he said nothing about RP at the beginning (that i heard)


maybe Ron called in?

Hannity is in des moine, could be in person.

next segment though

----------


## erin moore

i cant get it to stream. no matter which site i go to, nothing happens... GRrr

Got it... stupid music

----------


## Ron LOL

> oh dear god.
> why ron why would you walk in to that?


Because he has balls of steel.

----------


## itshappening

he has schooled Hannity before, dont worry

Hannity will be respectful and Ron will get a chance to air his views.

http://www.hannity.com/article.asp?id=397001

----------


## Shellshock1918

Is this true?

----------


## pilby

did i just hear Hannity say he would support RP if he won!???!!  what is happening??

----------


## Vendico

He said it again! He's coming on.

----------


## curtisag

Ron Paul On Next!!!!!!!

----------


## homah

the link just plays music, wth

----------


## dw1345

He Said It!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Omg

----------


## stefans

he just said it again.
ron paul on hannity radio show after the break!

listening to CNN and hannity at the same time

----------


## literatim

Oh my, he is going to be on Hannity.

Did we enter the twilight zone?

----------


## Shellshock1918

Yes It Is I Just Heard It!

----------


## Eponym_mi

YES>>>>I'm listening now!

----------


## Yom

Just heard him say RP is on next...

----------


## ronpaul_prophet

ron paul up next on hannity radio. LISTEN UP!!!

----------


## IRO-bot

Wow, he really is going to be on Hannity.

----------


## curtisag

> Oh my, he is going to be on Hannity.
> 
> Did we enter the twilight zone?


Du du du du du du du du!

----------


## WilliamC

right after this commercal break

----------


## Ron LOL

Ha!  Frank Luntz later tonight, on TV I'm guessing.  F you, Frank!

----------


## Falseflagop

Throwdown Baby!

----------


## Janet0116

Yes, ROTFLMAO, he said "I've always said I will support the winner", good boy, little sheep... BAAAAAA

I think I'm losing my mind

----------


## Ethek

Hes setting it up... 'last time we had a big fight... well see.'

----------


## offroadaz

> the link just plays music, wth


I had to stream it off kfyi.com the other one was just music

----------


## Grandson of Liberty

> This is going to be very bad.


perhaps, but I think it has the potential to be very good.

Unless of course it's not Ron Paul at all, but just a "bit" played to mock him. I wouldn't put that past Hannity. Timing of it just a bit interesting before the Iowa Caucus.

----------


## adam1mc

Yes Hannity just said 

"Coming up next Ron Paul"
And then something to the effect "last time we spoke we got into an argument so this should be interesting"

http://www.hannity.com/article.asp?id=397001


OOH and he just said Frank Luntz is coming on tonight...   F YOU FRANK

Quick, RP is next

----------


## IRO-bot

EWWWW.  Frank Putz.

----------


## austin356

FL's focus groups tonight?

LOL what a joke station.

----------


## ronpaul_prophet

He Is Next!! Everyone Tune In!

----------


## dw1345

So much media coverage today! I cant keep up!

----------


## Vendico

Hannity said he only supports the "winner".  So basically, he supports whomever the polls are saying are in the lead.

----------


## Shellshock1918

> FL's focus groups tonight?
> 
> LOL what a joke station.


Yea, so turn to Fox if you want to see some real comedy.

----------


## ndega360

What Is The Number To Call In To Hannity???

----------


## Falseflagop

ADDRESS the FOX exclusion !! Will be great!

----------


## WilliamC

see what ~20 million will do? Even your enemies have to respect you.

I bet if Ron Paul hadn't raised so much money this interview wouln't be happnin

----------


## ashlux

I didn't believe it until I tuned in and hear Hannity say "Ron Paul is next".

So, Ron Paul will be on next after this commercial break.

----------


## Grandson of Liberty

Nate K has been outed as a Hannity listener!

----------


## homah

> I had to stream it off kfyi.com the other one was just music


tyty

----------


## icon124

What Station

----------


## ashlux

> What Station


You can listen live online at http://www.hannity.com/article.asp?id=397001

----------


## WilliamC

> Hannity said he only supports the "winner".  So basically, he supports whomever the polls are saying are in the lead.


just following the herd eh Sean?

----------


## Shellshock1918

> Nate K has been outed as a Hannity listener!


That's ok.

"Keep your friend's close and your enemies closer."

----------


## ndega360

Phone Number For Hannity Call-in?????

----------


## WilliamC

> What Station


http://wrecradio.com/cc-common/hdradio/

click Listen Now WREC-AM

----------


## greendiseaser

when is this gonna happen?
i don't hear donkey.

just some lame-o girlie yackin.
and now traffic.
and a commercial again

----------


## OptionsTrader

I'll have him muted say when Ron's on....

----------


## austin356

> did i just hear Hannity say he would support RP if he won!???!!  what is happening??



sorta sorta,  but not directly I dont think.


I think he would bite his teeth and support Paul over the dem.

----------


## icon124

is this only radio???!?!

----------


## austin356

> I'll have him muted say when Ron's on....


after this commercial.

----------


## V4Vendetta

listen here
http://www.ktrh.com/main.html

----------


## WilliamC

here we go...oil and gold at record highs...come on Ron let 'em have it....

----------


## walt

longest commercial break EVER

----------


## EriKu19

ok i have it streaming all i hear is some awful music...

----------


## austin356

> is this only radio???!?!


http://wrecradio.com/cc-common/hdradio/

----------


## WilliamC

oops, one more commercial

----------


## Ron2Win

Im nervous....

----------


## Ethek

Hannity has the biggest talk radio syndication behind Rush and programs like Coast to coast.  A mention is better than no mention. 

I hope they play Rons immigration ad :P

----------


## trey4sports

hannity would sell his soul to the devil and support obama/clinton before RP. infact i could see FOX news doing that as well. the war is more important than crossing party lines

----------


## JPFromTally

Sean doesn't like Huckabee much either...

----------


## pilby

> Unless of course it's not Ron Paul at all, but just a "bit" played to mock him.


oh geez... i didn't even think of that.  he frequently has a guy on there impersonating bill clinton, gw bush, GHW Bush, Michael Jackson, Joe Liebermann, etc....  maybe he added RP to his repertoire?

----------


## Thumper

I'm streaming KFYI over the web...and it's like mega-effing commercial hour or something...wtf??

----------


## ashlux

> longest commercial break EVER


That's radio for you.

Listen to Hannity's show at http://www.hannity.com/article.asp?id=397001 (for anyone looking for the link)

----------


## WilliamC

here it comes...

----------


## Troyhand

just like the white ranger. woot! woot! woot!

----------


## EriKu19

Here we goooooo

----------


## Janet0116

am I in the twilight zone? I hear lame 80s music?

----------


## Chibioz

coming up!! use the wrec-am live link

----------


## Ron2Win

Here we go....

----------


## Cleaner44

Here we go!

----------


## homah

here we go baby

----------


## EriKu19

Wherever You Are...damn Straight!!!

----------


## Shellshock1918

Fire away.

----------


## Janet0116

nope, I'm good! Dr. Paul, wooo hoo

----------


## Nihilist23

Hahahahaha.

This is gonna own.

----------


## RP4U&ME

on now.....

----------


## ExpatinArgentina

We're on

----------


## Troyhand

Yeah!!!!!!!

----------


## erin moore

"anybody" can call into those things....

----------


## AdamT

Wow he's actually sitting there with Hannity! Not over the phone.

----------


## greendiseaser

oh $#@!.
GET OUT THE BOXING GLOVES.

----------


## Son of Detroit

3 dozen supporters..

----------


## Cleaner44

You have a couple of conservative view points!!!

----------


## JPFromTally

Ron is schooling Sean already!!!

----------


## WilliamC

saying Ron Paul people signs everywhere

"good to see you"

"had a disagreement over Iraq War"

Ron said sean denying post-debate poll

fundamental disagreement

Will you run third party?

----------


## homah

Zomg Shut Up With Third Party Question

----------


## Thumper

BAM...the third party question again...wtf???

----------


## trey4sports

get em ron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Good one, Ron.  

Interrupt his sorry ass, ron!

----------


## adam1mc

Ron is already laying into him...  Of course but here's come the 3rd party question

----------


## WilliamC

Sean the world has changed

Ron the cosntitituon hasn't changed!

----------


## ndega360

What Number Is The Call-up???? We Need To Call Up People!!!!

----------


## Ron LOL

RP is already bitch slapping Hannity

----------


## dw1345

But the Constitution hasn't changed. YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ZINGG

----------


## stefans

"but the constitution hasn't changed" 
"we had a disagreement about your poll, and I won your poll!""

----------


## Eponym_mi

$#@!ing 3rd party question again.

And warmongering bull$#@!.

----------


## Shellshock1918

"Yea but the Constitution hasn't changed"-OWNED!

----------


## WilliamC

talking 911 commision report

Ron people who do the attatcs have to be blamed

----------


## Ron LOL

Uh oh, Hannity is quoting the 9/11 commission report as if he's read the whole thing.  Little does he know, Ron Paul actually _has_ read it.

----------


## erin moore

you dont have to "adopt" after 9/11?

we weren't at war with them. (?) 

we have bad policies, why shouldnt they react? oh NOW he wants a history lesson... sure

----------


## Shellshock1918

Here it comes...

----------


## WilliamC

policy makers are to blame for foreign policy

----------


## sean1982

this is almost unlistenable. hannity is mind numbingly stupid

----------


## Ron2Win

this is bad...

----------


## Ron LOL

HA!  "I agree with that, actually."

----------


## offroadaz

hannity just agreed with Paul!

----------


## WilliamC

Sean interrupting

Ron where will we get the money dollar down today
all empires end

----------


## hellah10

im honestly cringing while im listening to all this... i hope this goes fast so i can turn it off lol

----------


## Real_CaGeD

> HA!  "I agree with that, actually."


rwnd

----------


## adam1mc

Hannity agrees that we should have a lot less to do with the Middle East

----------


## trey4sports

LMAO

hannity "uhhh yeah i do agree with that"

----------


## greendiseaser

HE AGREES !?!?

WOOOHOO

SH: "WELL I AGREE WITH THAT, ACTUALY"

Its like he STFU and realized Ron was right.
Just for a split second the bull$#@!-filter that flips on and  disconnects rationality between his brain and his mouth glitched out, and TRUTH CAME OUT!

----------


## mavtek

HOLY crap!
How did I not know about this?

----------


## WilliamC

> this is bad...


not bad Sean saying different world, ron saying constitution still applies

----------


## constituent

someone better call the cops, rp is spanking that poor child.

----------


## pilby

i can't believe Hannity is being civil and actually letting him talk.

and he's actually conceding certain points!

----------


## Melissa

i dont think it is bad I think Ron is doing great

----------


## Real_CaGeD

"alot of good points"

they know Ron is going to win.

----------


## homah

actually agreeing with paul on some points...not being a total prick yet either.

----------


## Jason0352

Sean agreeing with Ron on some issues.  Hell has frozen over!

----------


## Ron LOL

"You raise a lot of good points, and I think America is spread too thin, and I think our military is too small, but I think the world has been reconfigured, something something time and place fanatics something something something nuclear weapons, naive to stand back and let them build up their fanaticism."

----------


## Cyclone177

Ron is owning!!!

----------


## EriKu19

being 72 years old...damn...he knows EVERYTHING

----------


## mavtek

Why is Ron on with Sean?

----------


## dw1345

"you make a lot of good points"

----------


## AdamT

> i can't believe Hannity is being civil and actually letting him talk.
> 
> and he's actually conceding certain points!


Cause he's face to face w/ him.

----------


## greendiseaser

Stop Agreeing!
You're Making Ron Look Bad!
*
Stop Agreeing With Ron Paul!*

----------


## WilliamC

disagree on incentive

sean agreeed "it's a failed policy"?

End dependence on foreign oil

----------


## Ron LOL

RP is kicking Hannity's ass.  This is $#@!ing magic.

----------


## stefans

> this is almost unlistenable. hannity is mind numbingly stupid


huh? it's perfect.

----------


## unconsious767

holy friggin sheit!

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

So I could listen to it...or just read the live transcript you guys have going in this tread, bunch of crazies

----------


## homah

i feel like i'm in bizarro world today

----------


## dw1345

"you make a lot of good points"

"i agree with you"

----------


## Nihilist23

This is pure ownage.  So glad he did this the night before Iowa.

----------


## erin moore

i do think that america is spread too thinand the world is too small....

if we ever have a time that the fanatics get ahold of the wmd i beliee they will use them. dont let them build up their power.... 

we're there in their lands- thats why they come here. Independence from foreign oil... 

the MARKET can handle it... oh dont speak up sean...

----------


## Warhawk

I like this.  It's a good back and forth, and Hannity has been conceding points here and there.

----------


## WilliamC

back to who would ron support

Ron not any unless they switch to old time republican

----------


## hellah10

holy $#@!... this agree'ing lovefest is almost making me second guess my loyalty to dr. paul (kidding).... (maybe)

----------


## uncle saddam

WOW - Is Hannity actually agreeing with Dr. Paul on some of these issues?!

----------


## ItsTime

SOMEONE BETTER BE YOUTUBING!! i BLOCKED FOX NEWS FROM MY TV LOL

----------


## Ron LOL

lolololol

"What republican candidates could you support if you don't win."

Hannity was getting knocked around hardcore and had to switch the subject to something completely non-confrontational.

----------


## Real_CaGeD

Go To Hannity Forums And Invite Them To The Party.....now

----------


## Grandson of Liberty

A hannity conversion would probably lock this thing up for RP.

but I won't hold my breath.

----------


## WilliamC

Ron other candidates records don't match their words

----------


## erin moore

Ive actually done it- THEY havent.

----------


## Shellshock1918

> SOMEONE BETTER BE YOUTUBING!! i BLOCKED FOX NEWS FROM MY TV LOL


Its on the radio.

----------


## WilliamC

Sean says Ron Paul supporters everywhere he goes

only disagree on foreign policy

----------


## Ron LOL

"I like you as a person, I think you're very principled in your beliefs, but we disagree on foreign policy."

----------


## EriKu19

That is cool of Sean to prop him up like this...

----------


## offroadaz

oh thats a great quote! "I like you...!" - Sean Hannity!

----------


## schmeisser

Hannity is getting "Paulitized"

----------


## AdamT

Vannity "I've never dis-liked you..."

----------


## adam1mc

"Wherever I go there are Ron Paul supporters in my face with their signs"

----------


## WilliamC

"what to you think of bush"

Ron he was mislead by neoconservative advisors

----------


## pinkmandy

Hannity is totally kissing RP's butt. OMG!

----------


## ItsTime

oh my bad 




> Its on the radio.

----------


## Benaiah

Paul is doing awesome!

----------


## Ron LOL

Dude, RP is on-$#@!ing-fire.  *THIS* is why we don't run from the "hard" problems.  Ron Paul lights $#@! up when he gets cornered.

----------


## WilliamC

Sean "we should stay on offensive agaisnt terreorism"

Ron brings up failure of paksitan

----------


## Ethek

lol, the Kristols.. called out.

----------


## greendiseaser

SEAN IS REALLY DRAGGING RON THROUGH THE MUD WITH ALL THIS "I AGREE WITH YOU" CRAP!

STOP AGREEING WITH RON PAUL, SEAN!

----------


## Shellshock1918

uh oh neo-conservatives.

----------


## Cleaner44

Ron is destroying Hannity.

Calls Hannity an old time internationalist.

What's wrong with a Taft Republican?

CLASSIC

----------


## Ethek

Bring up Buetto.. pls...

----------


## WilliamC

iranian with nuclears

Ron soviets had 40,000

Sean are you concerned about iran nukes?

Ron Mullahs have the power

----------


## pinkmandy

Yes, RP is doing great! Hannity is, as of now, being civil...

----------


## erin moore

40,000! NO COMMENT!

at least he's an elected leader....

----------


## rooteroa

wow, that was actually good

----------


## son of liberty

Awesome Awesome Awesome!!!

----------


## Janet0116

I would have called him on his being afraid by now.  Grow some balls Hannity and quit being scared!

----------


## WilliamC

Ron ends with "you'll come around"!

Home Run

----------


## Benaiah

""You'll come around"  ROFL

----------


## Melissa

omg that was so awesome

----------


## Ethek

wow, that was downright positive.

----------


## offroadaz

lol Pauls ending line to Hannity
"You'll come around"

----------


## Cyclone177

"You'll Come Around" 

F ing Classic!!!!!

----------


## AdamT

RP: "you'll come around"

RWNAGE!!!

----------


## AggieforPaul

Ron Paul needs to counter "but I dont agree with you on foreign policy" with "wouldnt it be better to elect me anyway since Im the only one who's actually committed to lowering taxes, lowering spending, and reducing the size of government?"

----------


## Cleaner44

"You'll come around." - Ron Paul to Sean Hannity 1/2/2008

----------


## Gtex

That was GREAT!

----------


## Yom

Great interview! Maybe we can convert some of those lost to Hannitization.

----------


## CoreyBowen999

That Was Great!!

----------


## Adam Smith

"You'll come around."  LOL!

----------


## Bison

Good interview.

----------


## trey4sports

"youll come around" 



get em ron!

----------


## Thumper

"You'll come around"  RP's parting shot to Sean Hannity...priceless!!!

----------


## OptionsTrader

"You'll come around Sean"

LOL!

----------


## pinkmandy

Agree with...good luck? Enjoy you? Wow.

----------


## parke

wwoooooohhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooo

PAUL SPANKED THAT ASS!!!

----------


## Shellshock1918

"You'll come around."

ZING!

----------


## literatim

That was great.

----------


## dw1345

THAT WAS AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!! RON WAS ON FIRE!!!!

To Hannity: "you'll come around."

----------


## EriKu19

excellent.

----------


## adam1mc

RP to Hannity  "You'll come around"

----------


## Noog

Is this earth 2? A good Hannity interview?

----------


## ExpatinArgentina

Hannity was not so bad after all.  I'm going to drop him a positive comment.

----------


## JPFromTally

Ok, we can lighten up on Hannity a little now.. just a little.

----------


## Ron LOL

Well, the grand finale was a _little_ weak compared to the rest of Ron's performance, but all said...*DAMN*.

----------


## RP4U&ME

Nice!

Ron to Hannity: "You'll come around....."

----------


## Ron2Win

I think that as far as Neo-Cons was concerned the interview went pretty well.

----------


## hazek

Damn Ron is HOT.

----------


## winston_blade

Nice respectful interview.  They also were seen as agreeing on some things.  Overall, worth the time.

----------


## gpickett00

You'll come around! ahahaha

----------


## mport1

Email your thanks for a fair interview please.

----------


## asmartchimp

Hannity was destroyed

----------


## Grandson of Liberty

thanks all. . . .felt like i was listening to it!

----------


## Jason0352

Wow, I haven't felt this pumped up about Ron Paul since attending the Philly rally!

----------


## icon124

"you'll come around"  - I think RP knows that hannity loves him....man that was a really good interview....

----------


## IRO-bot

Great Interview.  I am suprised.

----------


## mavtek

That was awesome! He was so quick on his feet! Ron Paul owned him again!

----------


## sean1982

i dont know if anybody who actually listens to that show would react positively, but i thought that went suprisingly well for RP

----------


## WilliamC

Ron did great! I think all the calls to fox have paid off huge dividends! If Hannity will give Ron respect then can the rest of the MSM fail to do so?

We may have seen the end of the medial blackout today folks

----------


## bbachtung

You need to understand that RP serves a purpose for Hannity's guy, Rudy, and that is to end McCain's momentum ASAP with a placing above him in Iowa, which will make RP's stock go up in NH / SC, which will buy Giuliani time to recover for Super Tuesday (or so he thinks, little does Hannity know that Dr. Paul's momentum will carry him through Super Tuesday and on to the nomination).

----------


## speciallyblend

is this true, am i really seeing what you guys are saying is true, OOO GOD please someone mp3 this record something,if this is true then we  have hit the tipping point  hannity is speaking positive of Ron Paul??? really is this true, pinch me,im dreaming

----------


## FreedomWon

I'm listening and this Hannity feller is such a horses arse!  Backpeddling like mad.
Sounds like a cornered rat to me.
Saying how much he actually agrees with Dr. Paul.  PLEASE spare me.

----------


## Mort

I remember hearing about how rough Hannity forums were to Ron Paul.  Hannity's decent treatment of Ron Paul doesn't seem to reconcile with that.

----------


## hambone1982

Not bad.

----------


## adam1mc

Ok everyone disconnect now.. 

Don't inflate his numbers

----------


## greendiseaser

> wwoooooohhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> PAUL SPANKED THAT ASS!!!


Once more for good measure:

----------


## Sandra

YouTube!!!!!!!

----------


## thePhilosopher

Superior performance by RP! Hannity AND Larry King the night before Iowa??? Awwwwwww Yeahhhhhh!

----------


## uncle saddam

Did anyone hear it?

"You'll come around."

LMAO

----------


## erin moore

::::::::::::applause::::::::::::::::

cheers to you Dr. Paul

----------


## Grandson of Liberty

didn't hear it, but based on your play by play, I'd say RP just won a few more supporters

----------


## olehounddog

Sean was actually a good little boy today. LOL
A home run!!!

----------


## ndega360

What Is The Number To Call In To The Show????

----------


## erin moore

my ears are really itchy now

----------


## rollingpig

He'll Come Around

----------


## son of liberty

GREAT RADIO. They were actually debating, having a real back and forth.

----------


## Troyhand

"Come around Sean. Resist the dark side! Come to the light"

I like you Dr, paul. We disagree, but I like you. I'm your friend.

lol. I think they're starting to see that Paul may win. I bet Larry King puts a big smoochie on Ron Paul's butt tonight.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

* standing ovation *

They'll ALL come around! bwahahahahahaha!

----------


## erin moore

Sean is trying to make a very slow moe towards Paul. He understands our movement and knows we may have to be the ones he has to support come general election time. He knows this know and is trying to set himself up so as not to look like a fool.

Thats how these fools make their money. By saying "I always knew it.... didn't I tell you so?"

----------


## Talldude1412

Back and forths and actually discussing merits of ideas are RP strong suit. Glad hannity gave a fair interview.

----------


## OptionsTrader

He'll come around, I'm tellin' ya.

----------


## Eponym_mi

The only thing I really didn't like is the 3rd party question...otherwise, Hannity was much more respectful than normal.  Dr. Paul gave Hannity some schooling...loved that you'll come around shot at the end.

----------


## WilliamC

> is this true, am i really seeing what you guys are saying is true, OOO GOD please someone mp3 this record something,if this is true then we  have hit the tipping point  hannity is speaking positive of Ron Paul??? really is this true, pinch me,im dreaming


check ronpaulaudio.com it will be up soon Im sure

----------


## hazek

Can't you just feel it? I'm so god damned excited!

----------


## AdamT

Hannity's trying to save face for when Ron kills it tomorrow.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> Can't you just feel it? I'm so god damned excited!


Yeah - I'm practically crawling out of my skin waiting on tomorrow night!

----------


## WilliamC

> Sean is trying to make a very slow moe towards Paul. He understands our movement and knows we may have to be the ones he has to support come general election time. He knows this know and is trying to set himself up so as not to look like a fool.
> 
> Thats how these fools make their money. By saying "I always knew it.... didn't I tell you so?"


sure sounds like it

----------


## Talldude1412

Someone needs to get to it right away and make some humorous pictures using that "You'll come around" quote. Absolutely gold. Better than "He's catchin on, I'm tellin ya".

----------


## WilliamC

he's back on...talking about hillary though...now to a local about the cacaus process...no follow up on paul.

----------


## JS4Pat

Flood the lines for the last hour!

----------


## Chibioz

wow that was an awesome interview

----------


## xerigen

He's catchin' on!  I'm telin ya!

----------


## Janet0116

"You'll Come Around" - new slogan!  I knew Dr. Paul would spank him

----------


## Falseflagop

Hannity trying to save viewship thats all !! Nothing more!

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

*LINK????????????*  plz

----------


## i2ambler

That was a good interview.. I loved when RP said Ahaminejad doesnt really have the power anyway .  True! Bringing up Podhoretz when he asked 'what do you mean about neoconservatives?'    What i mean is people like Podhoretz who came from the democratic side and sabotaged the republican party is what i mean!  Holy bitchslap batman.

----------


## Thurston Howell III

> Hannity's trying to save face for when Ron kills it tomorrow.


I think hannity just wants Paul to stop saying on national media that they are afraid of him, scared of the message.  With people like hannity ya have to exploit their ego.

----------


## PatriotOne

Whoa.  Just bizzare!  I am beginning to wonder if Hannity isn't feeling a bit uncomfortable and at risk because there is so many RP supporters everywhere.  Not a good feeling to be surrounded by the enemy all the time....he knows we hate his guts.  He knows, we know, he is just a tool for the "establishment".

----------


## 2young2vote

That was a decent interview.  I only heard maybe the last one or two minutes but i heard ron paul say "eeeehhhhh" and "wweeelllllll" and i think he should avoid that kind of thing.

----------


## gjdavis60

Great interview.

After Ron made his point about our foreign policy bankrupting us, he should have asked Hannity to explain how we can continue to afford it.  Hannity openly acknowledges our economic ills are caused by overtaxing and overspending, but stops short of admitting that the foreign policy he advocates is the cause.  I think he was "that close" to admitting that the current foreign policy is economically inviable in his Paul interview today.  Dr. Paul should have asked him.

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

Link?

----------


## Mandrik

If anyone recorded this and has the mp3 hosted somewhere, we'd really appreciate it.  I'm stuck at work and can't stream anything from here.

Thanks!

----------


## Ethek

Hanity just said  'I'll support whoever wins, what i like to call the Hanity 6'

----------


## PatriotOne

What did Ron answer when asked the "3rd party" question?

----------


## Mort

> That was a decent interview.  I only heard maybe the last one or two minutes but i heard ron paul say "eeeehhhhh" and "wweeelllllll" and i think he should avoid that kind of thing.


That's not too bad  think, you seem more real.  That's what happens when you are unscripted.  Normal people do that all the time.

----------


## bdillahu

Not that I've heard all his shows, by any means, but the times I've caught Hannity interviewing one of the republican candidates, he has usually been reasonably polite and fair.

I'm glad to see that he apparently did the same with Dr. Paul. It has befuddled me that he refused to mention him before, when many of Sean's statements match up with Dr. Paul's platform.

----------


## tsetsefly

tell me someone recorded it, please?

----------


## Ethek

> What did Ron answer when asked the "3rd party" question?


no plans

----------


## SonicInfinity

YouTube. NAO.

----------


## olehounddog

> That was a decent interview.  I only heard maybe the last one or two minutes but i heard ron paul say "eeeehhhhh" and "wweeelllllll" and i think he should avoid that kind of thing.


NO, that's his personality. That's what makes him real.

----------


## shadowhooch

Not bad.....Ron Paul always seems to get a "B" on interviews in my opinion.

The best point Ron Paul made was when Hannity commented on how India cares what is happening in Pakistan and what should the US do about it if the is upheaval in the scary nuclear powered Pakistani government?  Ron Paul said "why don't we let India deal with it then."

Things Ron Paul could have done better on:
He shouldn't have said we are "stealing" the oil from the Middle East.  This kind of language is why some think he's a bit "anti-American".

When asked why he wouldn't support another Republican because they are all for lower taxes and such, Ron Paul should have pounded on what makes him different (i.e. no one else will cut spending by 500 billion immediately, no one else will get rid of the income tax and replace it with nothing).  The other Republicans are making the same promises about cutting spending that they have in the past elections.  Unfortunately, when they win, spending never seems to go down.  Only Ron Paul has the track record and real plan to cut the spending.

----------


## MayTheRonBeWithYou

link.....

----------


## granny miller

I can't believe what I just heard 

Hannity was agreeing with Ron Paul!

I might have to go lay down for awhile...........................

----------


## honkywill

> NO, that's his personality. That's what makes him real.


and it will make for good kind hearted humor when SNL parodies the president's/his quirks.

----------


## tsetsefly

someone recorded it?

----------


## Driftar

Call into the Hannity show and tell him it was a great interview and that it helped confirm your intention to vote for Dr. Paul.

----------


## slamhead

youtube or it didn't happen!!!! UP IT NOW!!!!

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

If you can wait the show replays itself on a local channel from 6-9 CST and I'll record it then.

----------


## uncloned21

is anyone working on publishing a recording of this? I guess I can read a transcript later...

----------


## Perry

Edit a link to the audio from this interview into the OP and this thread will go to 1000 posts.

----------


## Thor

Someone must have recorded that ...

*MP3 of it please?*

And why didn't Dr Paul ask Hannity about the Forum on the bus for the special kids?  Hannity is a Faux News rep....

----------


## pacelli

> If you can wait the show replays itself on a local channel from 6-9 CST and I'll record it then.


Thank you!

----------


## Ethek

> Call into the Hannity show and tell him it was a great interview and that it helped confirm your intention to vote for Dr. Paul.


lol, that would sting a bit.

----------


## speciallyblend

mp3 pretty please with Ron Paul on TOP

----------


## wortguy

http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/

Download interview here!!

----------


## itshappening

at the end he said to Hannity "weeeeell, you'll come round" that was freakin' hilarious! Hannity just laughed.

----------


## unconsious767

Do you think his Seanness granted this audience with the unworthy Ron Paul because of the many calls to foxnews?

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

http://forums.hannity.com/showthread.php?t=464591

Oh really...

----------


## Cleaner44

I wish Dr. Paul would have said, 
"$#@! YOU HANNITY I'LL DESTROY YOU AND ALL OF YOUR NEOCON FRIENDS YOU LITTLE $#@!!" 

That would have been classic, oh well.

----------


## Perry

> http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/
> 
> Download interview here!!


Edit into the OP

----------


## RP08

is there a recording of this? i missed it.

----------


## JAHOGS

> at the end he said to Hannity "weeeeell, you'll come round" that was freakin' hilarious! Hannity just laughed.


That should be the next quote for us, similar to the "He's catching on, I'm telling ya."

----------


## uncloned21

> http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/
> 
> Download interview here!!



woot!

thanks bro

----------


## RP08

> Edit into the OP



thanks

----------


## wortguy

> Edit into the OP


what does edit into the op mean?

----------


## Cyclone177

That was so sweet!  This chick at work was listening to it, and I think I converted her! Well, Ron on Sean did anyway.

----------


## Thor

> http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/
> 
> Download interview here!!


lots of pop ups and advertising crap there, but it is a copy of the file...

----------


## wortguy

link of audio with Hannity is here
http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

> what does edit into the op mean?


OP means "Original Post" or "Opening Post" depending on who you talk to. Editing it into the OP means that people don't have to read through 34 pages of a thread to find the interview.

----------


## LynnB

Why does a positive Hannity interview scare me?

----------


## unconsious767

> link of audio with Hannity is here
> http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/


Heh, includes audio of the guy who recorded it shouting at his computer - I was too!

----------


## cradle2graveconservative

> Heh, includes audio of the guy who recorded it shouting at his computer - I was too!


I'll record it when it plays again for people that didn't like the commentary (I enjoyed it )

----------


## LFOD

Arright!! From the play by play here, it sounds like Ron's got the fighting spirit up!  Gonna be great tomorrow!!

----------


## wortguy

> Heh, includes audio of the guy who recorded it shouting at his computer - I was too!


yea, that was me - lol

----------


## Mandrik

TYVM for the mp3!

----------


## ChooseLiberty

Thanks for that clip it was an amazing interview.

Dr. Paul is on top of his game.

----------


## NorwegianLibertarian

"You'll come around" ;-)

----------


## EotS

WTF is up with that link?  I click on the DL, and it throws me to a restaurant card offer for a bunch of personal info.  The file never downloads - the offer opens in the same window.

Dead end.

----------


## itshappening

"you'll come around" that has go to be the mantra to neocon war proponents!

----------


## unconsious767

> WTF is up with that link?  I click on the DL, and it throws me to a restaurant card offer for a bunch of personal info.  The file never downloads - the offer opens in the same window.
> 
> Dead end.


Try this one
http://www.mediafire.com/?6douz9xzij4

----------


## wfd40

Why can't Dr. Paul just say that not intervening in the affairs of other countries *DOES NOT MEAN THAT WE WON'T send in tactical special forces op teams to take out specific terrorist targets*..

This takes care of most, if not all, "the world has changed since 9/11" points of attack no?? I mean, thats what we train the special forces for isn't it.. and it gives people who are anti-war but pro-kicking binladin's ass room to wiggle.

Serious question... does this fit into his policy plan??

----------


## werdd

excellent interview, he schooled hannity again

----------


## EotS

> Try this one
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6douz9xzij4


Great - thanks!

----------


## Gimme Some Truth

Ron did great. I dislike Hannity (obviously) but when he and Ron get together its one of the more entertaining debates. 

Love how Ron teases him about Fox polls, how hannity is a neo-con and how he'll come around eventually.

----------


## unklejman

> Why can't Dr. Paul just say that not intervening in the affairs of other countries *DOES NOT MEAN THAT WE WON'T send in tactical special forces op teams to take out specific terrorist targets*..
> 
> This takes care of most, if not all, "the world has changed since 9/11" points of attack no?? I mean, thats what we train the special forces for isn't it.. and it gives people who are anti-war but pro-kicking binladin's ass room to wiggle.
> 
> Serious question... does this fit into his policy plan??


Don't forget letters of marquee.

----------


## wortguy

http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/

It seems to still work. 
I used an olympus DS voice recorder and recorded from my truck stereo - so  the truck was running on aux power which is why I missed a few seconds as I had to restart the engine, and I should have NAMED the file for less confusion but I was in an excited mad rush.
Great interview, btw!

----------


## AParadigmShift

What a ride!  After reading all 34 pages of the play-by-play in this thread, I'm _way too amped-up_ to listen to the interview first hand!!!  Too funny!

Hannity,  ROFL!

----------


## Thor

> Why can't Dr. Paul just say that not intervening in the affairs of other countries *DOES NOT MEAN THAT WE WON'T send in tactical special forces op teams to take out specific terrorist targets*..
> 
> This takes care of most, if not all, "the world has changed since 9/11" points of attack no?? I mean, thats what we train the special forces for isn't it.. and it gives people who are anti-war but pro-kicking binladin's ass room to wiggle.
> 
> Serious question... does this fit into his policy plan??


I have expressed this comment to the campaign and his staffers and they agree with it, so it is a Dr Paul position.  If he expressed it in a debate, forum, or somewhere else where the media would get it, I think he would rocket blast into the Republican nomination.

Send in a small elite group to take out the disbanded Bin Ladin and company.  With the APPROVAL OF CONGRESS and proper intelligence gathering that has been examined and not ignored, like learning to fly and not land.

----------


## ReallyNow

> http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5/
> 
> It seems to still work. 
> I used an olympus DS voice recorder and recorded from my truck stereo - so  the truck was running on aux power which is why I missed a few seconds as I had to restart the engine, and I should have NAMED the file for less confusion but I was in an excited mad rush.
> Great interview, btw!


Thank you for recording this!

----------


## LiveToWin

Amazing, Amazing Day

----------


## wortguy

I like how these guys want to make sure that "Ron Paul" thinks they are being fair - because they don't want us as enemies! 
Remember Beck at the end of their interview - I was fair - wasn't I ? wasn't I Ronnie?" 
And then Hannity starts his interview today "You don't think I was unfair do you?"

----------


## sandersondavis

> Hannity trying to save viewship thats all !! Nothing more!


Hey!, That's the way markets work.  (I wonder how long it will be before Oprah comes around?)

----------


## BizmanUSA

> Great - thanks!


Thanks

What was that part that was cut when the car got turned off?

Oh RP sooooo owned Hannity

Man I would donate serious money to see RP debate Hannity for an hour

Anybody up for this?

----------


## rfbz

thanks for the audio!

----------


## rfbz

Hannity: the world has changed. 

RP: yeah but the constitution hasn't changed.

----------


## LJHudd

Can someone put the audio onto youtube?  Pretty please

----------


## GHoeberX

> Hannity just said out of the blue that he had Ron Paul on coming right up!
> 
> --edited to add links to audio--
> 
> http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6douz9xzij4



THanks for the download links!

----------


## wfd40

> I have expressed this comment to the campaign and his staffers and they agree with it, so it is a Dr Paul position.  If he expressed it in a debate, forum, or somewhere else where the media would get it, I think he would rocket blast into the Republican nomination.
> 
> Send in a small elite group to take out the disbanded Bin Ladin and company.  With the APPROVAL OF CONGRESS and proper intelligence gathering that has been examined and not ignored, like learning to fly and not land.


Well that is certainly both great and bad news...

Great because I can now begin adding this point to my discussions about Paul's foreign policy with undecided New Yorkers..

Bad because... What the HECK CAMPAIGN!!?? This is a total no-brainer imho. Americans are sensible - 70% want out of the war thank god - *but they definitely do not want to "sound" or "appear" 'weak'*.. Most american enjoy living vicariously through the 'greatest nation in the world' outward projection we currently have.. which takes us back to the way Paul "frames" his responses to such questions.

I think that adding this simple caveat would be a huge boon to Paul insomuch that a great many skeptical-of-non-intervention-fence-sitters would be willing to consider what Paul has to say much more seriously. 

Surgical strikes using intelligence in any terrorist-harboring nation is precisely what we should be doing in a post 911 world. The nations that harbor them certainly dont want that kind of rouge element within their borders and whats more.. anybody thinking of joining such enterprises will have to always wonder, "is a bomb from a drone going to wipe out camp at any moment or are 2 dozen delta force going to storm in here in the middle of the night and kill every single one of us in less than 10 minutes"? To fight terrorism we must effectively terrorize the terrorists.

The people blowing themselves up are simply pawns of their masters.. and I'd wager that most of their masters fear death just as much as the next power hungry leader.

----------


## wfd40

> Hannity: the world has changed. 
> 
> RP: yeah but the constitution hasn't changed.


What Paul should've said:
"Which is why I feel so strongly about the issuing of letters of Marquee... Attacking nations that harbor these thug-like individuals won't end terrorism, but hunting down and killing them with our elite special forces teams certainly will"

----------


## Brutus

Hannity "agrees" with Ron on a lot of things, but there are always reasons not to be "conservative" right now. There are always evil people somewhere on the globe who might want to hurt us. There is always some interest group to pay off. There is ALWAYS some reason to NOT do the right thing. And that is pretty consistently the case.

Same for Rush.

They are "conservative" or "constitutionalist" only when it is their ox being gored. As a former listener of both I think I can say this with a decent amount of confidence.

----------


## pilby

Hannity is generally more of a Republican than a conservative; he'll defend almost anything a Republican (especially Bush) does.  but when he speaks purely philosophically, he's usually right-on (though it always seems like he's parroting someone else, not thinking for himself).

when i first found out about Ron Paul, i kept waiting for Hannity, Rush and Beck to come out praising him and saying, "FINALLY!  someone who actually VOTES like a conservative!"  i lost a lot of respect for all of them once i heard them actually start talking to/ about Dr Paul.

at least Rush was on today saying that none of them are conservatives.

----------


## Jodi

> Ron did great! I think all the calls to fox have paid off huge dividends! If Hannity will give Ron respect then can the rest of the MSM fail to do so?
> 
> We may have seen the end of the medial blackout today folks


I'm not getting my hopes up on that.

----------


## UziSprayTF

> Well that is certainly both great and bad news...
> 
> Great because I can now begin adding this point to my discussions about Paul's foreign policy with undecided New Yorkers..
> 
> Bad because... What the HECK CAMPAIGN!!?? This is a total no-brainer imho. Americans are sensible - 70% want out of the war thank god - *but they definitely do not want to "sound" or "appear" 'weak'*.. Most american enjoy living vicariously through the 'greatest nation in the world' outward projection we currently have.. which takes us back to the way Paul "frames" his responses to such questions.
> 
> I think that adding this simple caveat would be a huge boon to Paul insomuch that a great many skeptical-of-non-intervention-fence-sitters would be willing to consider what Paul has to say much more seriously. 
> 
> Surgical strikes using intelligence in any terrorist-harboring nation is precisely what we should be doing in a post 911 world. The nations that harbor them certainly dont want that kind of rouge element within their borders and whats more.. anybody thinking of joining such enterprises will have to always wonder, "is a bomb from a drone going to wipe out camp at any moment or are 2 dozen delta force going to storm in here in the middle of the night and kill every single one of us in less than 10 minutes"? To fight terrorism we must effectively terrorize the terrorists.
> ...


Be very very careful here. The more intel you need the more covert agents you need, more secrecy, more Swiss bank accounts, more meddling, more bribes, etc... 

I know one CIA agent is as effective in a war as 100 privates, but we shouldest be hated by these guys in the first place. It is a good solution in the midterm, till we get out of all these countries and get back to making money and paying off the debt. In the long term, do we really need all these agents? If any serious country attacks us we can just nuke them. And what reason would there be for Muslims to blow up our cities? Better to just buy intelligence from the Canadians, Swiss, British, and Israelis.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> "You'll come around." - Ron Paul to Sean Hannity 1/2/2008


Awesome.  The writing is on the wall.

----------


## Spirit of '76

You should see the National Defense mailer the campaign sent out to delegate candidates here in WV.  It makes him look like an ass-kicker.  

They've sent out all kinds of mailers here.  I'm gonna scan them and post them in a new thread.

----------


## Hangly Man

> Don't forget letters of marquee.


letters of marque, not marquee

----------


## paulitics

> Why does a positive Hannity interview scare me?


 There are daggers in men's smiles.   I still don't trust fox, or hannity.

----------


## Thor

> I have expressed this comment to the campaign and his staffers and they agree with it, so it is a Dr Paul position.  If he expressed it in a debate, forum, or somewhere else where the media would get it, I think he would rocket blast into the Republican nomination.
> 
> Send in a small elite group to take out the disbanded Bin Ladin and company.  With the APPROVAL OF CONGRESS and proper intelligence gathering that has been examined and not ignored, like learning to fly and not land.





> Well that is certainly both great and bad news...
> 
> Great because I can now begin adding this point to my discussions about Paul's foreign policy with undecided New Yorkers..
> 
> Bad because... What the HECK CAMPAIGN!!?? This is a total no-brainer imho. Americans are sensible - 70% want out of the war thank god - *but they definitely do not want to "sound" or "appear" 'weak'*.. Most american enjoy living vicariously through the 'greatest nation in the world' outward projection we currently have.. which takes us back to the way Paul "frames" his responses to such questions.
> 
> I think that adding this simple caveat would be a huge boon to Paul insomuch that a great many skeptical-of-non-intervention-fence-sitters would be willing to consider what Paul has to say much more seriously. 
> 
> Surgical strikes using intelligence in any terrorist-harboring nation is precisely what we should be doing in a post 911 world. The nations that harbor them certainly dont want that kind of rouge element within their borders and whats more.. anybody thinking of joining such enterprises will have to always wonder, "is a bomb from a drone going to wipe out camp at any moment or are 2 dozen delta force going to storm in here in the middle of the night and kill every single one of us in less than 10 minutes"? To fight terrorism we must effectively terrorize the terrorists.
> ...






> Don't forget letters of marquee.


Most people do not know what Letters of Marque even are.  Dr Paul needs to state for everyone to hear, in Bill O'Reilly baby talk (I just saw him talking to the Reason guy and then downplaying Dr Paul due to pulling troops out) that he would use our intelligence gathering properly (not like pilots in training learning to fly and not land that our intelligence ignored) and would use elite forces with the authorization of Congress or letters of marque to keep America safe.

We need to get this message to headquarters so he can make it a point to explain this position at the debate (and forum if invited) so all the Republicans who thinks he wants to leave America unprotected "get it".  

He will win in a landslide if he makes this point to all the war supporters left who think he is a wimp.

There are a few on this board who talk to Dr Paul, or have good contacts at the campaign.  Get this message through...  I think it would be huge to make this understood.  Just saying he supports Letters of Marque means nothing to the average Rush listener.

----------


## Akus

> this is not a test, i am listening to his radio show and he just said it himself. tune in now!!
> 
> "and apparently later on we'll have Ron Paul on the show, his supporters have been stocking me wherever i go"


st*AL*king

----------


## louisiana4liberty

> Be very very careful here. The more intel you need the more covert agents you need, more secrecy, more Swiss bank accounts, more meddling, more bribes, etc... 
> 
> I know one CIA agent is as effective in a war as 100 privates, but we shouldest be hated by these guys in the first place. It is a good solution in the midterm, till we get out of all these countries and get back to making money and paying off the debt. In the long term, do we really need all these agents? If any serious country attacks us we can just nuke them. And what reason would there be for Muslims to blow up our cities? Better to just buy intelligence from the Canadians, Swiss, British, and Israelis.


I would venture to say that the intelligence community would get along quite well with Ron Paul.  I bet he wants to pick their brain on intel.  Those veteran intel agents have seen the failures and fallouts of our interference in foreign nations.

----------


## Patrick Henry

> Hannity just said out of the blue that he had Ron Paul on coming right up!
> 
> --edited to add links to audio/youtube (thanks to w0rtguy)--
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=5WN2-4d0T9c
> http://www.zshare.net/download/6127559cd921b5
> http://www.mediafire.com/?6douz9xzij4


placemark

----------


## gpickett00

bump

----------

